# Franklin County  Club has openings!



## Wornout Trails (Jun 16, 2005)

*EIEIO (NORTH) HUNT CLUB! (Franklin County)*

150 plus acres in the EIEIO Hunting Club on Broad River, with creeks, rolling hills of hardwoods.  Surrounded by 1000's acrs of farmland with little or no hunting pressure. Club dues are $500.00 per year.  

8 members Total------------Note:                                    (TWO MEMBERSHIPS REMAINING AS OF 6/22/07)  

pin check in (community stands)
camping area
Deer, Turkey, Small Game. 
River fishing
No Alcohol 
4 wheeler's to retrieve deer
1 Buck 3 pt on one side
1 Buck 4 pt on one side
one workday in Sept. 

also:
150 yd shooting Range with bench.

Contact:    Jeff McDonald   
                  706-384-2114                                   

                   email:  eieio@windstream.net


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2005)

*Where bouts...*

in Franklin ? Yearly dues ?
Thanks ..


----------



## marknga (Jun 16, 2005)

Guys if you are looking for a good deer hunting club and some good folks this is it. Yeah I may be alittle biased but I can tell you from experience that there are some gooduns in Franklin County. I just wish I was little closer!

Mark


----------



## GMARK (Jun 16, 2005)

*I agree!!!!*

I couldn't agree more.  If you don't beleive me, go see the club for yourself.  I just wish I wasn't four hours away in Savannah!!!


----------



## dherrin (Jun 16, 2005)

What part of Franklin? (north or south ) How far from Oakwood or Gainesville is the drive.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 16, 2005)

*Eieio Hunting Club*



			
				dherrin said:
			
		

> What part of Franklin? (north or south ) How far from Oakwood or Gainesville is the drive.



Club located some 4 miles from Carnesville,(which is in the middle of Franklin County) and is just off I-85.  Gainesville is 40 miles away.    Club dues are $500.00   Come on down and take a look......


----------



## GMARK (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks!!  Where's the new property?  
ACLU huh?  I'm surprised you let them on the property!   There is hope for them yet.  Maybe you can sway them from the darkside!


----------



## dherrin (Jun 19, 2005)

I tried to call you Sat and your line was very busy all day would like to visit this week.


----------



## marknga (Jun 19, 2005)

pm Wornout Trails he will set up an appointment to show you the property. I'll probably talk to him in the morning, pm either of us your phone#.

Mark


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 22, 2005)

*Redneck Dictionary!*



			
				justus3131 said:
			
		

> Wornout Trails,  I believe that is kudos. Do you mean no alcohol period?



No I mean kutos like in "Kutos smart yankee know it all's folks stay up North?"  

What part of "no alcohol" is it you don't understand?        Hunting and drinking don't mix.  Safety is first and foremost in our hunting club!    Hunting nice Bucks comes Second!


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 25, 2005)

Franklin County Hunting Club property is 85 miles from downtown Atlanta, 30 miles north of Athens, 40 miles from Anderson,S.C. and 19 miles below Toccoa, Ga. ------4 miles off of I-85!!!


----------



## dherrin (Jun 26, 2005)

I tried to reach you over the weeknd never heard from ya.
Pm sent.


----------



## marknga (Jun 27, 2005)

Keep trying to reach him. I know that the spots are filling in. If you can't reach him PM me.

Mark


----------



## LJay (Aug 13, 2005)

*yep!!!*

Hey Wornout Trails. Don't spread the good word about Paradise, we'll be overloaded.
Honestly guys and girls, this is the place of a deer hunters dreams.

Just watch out for Wornout Trails, he ain't nowhere near wornout.

See ya Jeff!

Larry


----------



## dherrin (Aug 13, 2005)

LJay said:
			
		

> Hey Wornout Trails. Don't spread the good word about Paradise, we'll be overloaded.
> Honestly guys and girls, this is the place of a deer hunters dreams.
> 
> Just watch out for Wornout Trails, he ain't nowhere near wornout.
> ...


Hey Ljay,
I live in bethlehem also, i been trying to get up there to look at property how do you like it?


----------



## LJay (Aug 13, 2005)

*paradise*

I haven't been to the north club looking, but the South club is great. After the first 30 minutes, I was sold.

shoot me an PM and we'll see how close we are


----------



## dherrin (Aug 18, 2005)

*Friday*

Hey Jeff good talking to you again, i will see ya fri.
Count me in!


----------



## LJay (Aug 18, 2005)

dherrin said:
			
		

> Hey Jeff good talking to you again, i will see ya fri.
> Count me in!
> Did you get in the south club? send me a pm.
> Maybe we can get together and go up and hunt sometime


----------



## scottl29 (Aug 18, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Joined up on the south club and it seems like a little bit of paradise. Hope to meet everyone soon! Good luck this year to all, especially me!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 20, 2005)

*ok ok alittle credit.*

W.T you could have given me a little credit for helping plant the food plots lol  

chris




			
				Wornout Trails said:
			
		

> The peas and Soybeans are about 14" up now with all this rain. Best looking food plot I have ever planted.  Deer are already eating it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Next year, want to plant about 5 acres of this combination.!!!!!!!!!!  Good hunting is just around the corner.  Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Nov 21, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## bmason300 (Nov 30, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## dad238 (Dec 1, 2005)

hey do you still  have any openings for this year and if not do you think you might be needing any for next year? i am looking for a place to hunt that i can take my son w/ me thats not to far from home. any info. would be great thanks (  ken smith)


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 22, 2007)

*Coyotes on the EIEIO FARM!*

Just saw one of the biggest coyotes I have ever seen.!    He had come up near our farm house.  Tried to dust him, but he slipped off before I could get the cross hairs on him!                   He will be back,   W.T.


----------



## FST TRAC Beagles (Jun 23, 2007)

Fellas, 
  i joined the north club and will tell ya what there is no nicer person then W.T. we spent some time walkin over the property and it looks great!! He has a great thing going thats for sure can't wait to do some hunting with the members this year. 
your friend
FST TRAC


----------



## Soybean (Jun 24, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## rbertasi (Jun 24, 2007)

*Sent PM*

Set PM


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 11, 2007)

*Good folks make great club members!*

Welcome "Fst Trac Beagles" &  "Mr. Ernie" to the EIEIO Club!            W.T.


----------



## lance m (Jul 13, 2007)

any spots still avalb? thanks


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 20, 2007)

lance m said:


> any spots still avalb? thanks



As of 7/20/07:   1 slot in H/A club.   2 slots in the Paradise.    2 slots in the North Club......     W.T.


----------

